# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation > [Dbutant] Communication entre ASP.Net et WWF

## OlivierSoro

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'aimerais raliser une communication entre une application ASP.Net et Windows WorkFlow Foundation.

L'application ASP.Net va fournir au WorkFlow l'objet d'entr.

Aprs mes recherches je n'ai trouv que des exemples d'utilisation de WWF avec des applications consoles.

J'aimerais avoir un lien vers un exemple clair ou si un dveloppeur de bonne volont peut le faire j'en serais ravis.

Un simple exemple de communication me suffira.

Merci

----------

